# First HDRRed River Gorge, KY sunset



## bullock1692 (Feb 23, 2014)

Hey, everybody. I've never been much for HDR because I often think it's overdone. That said, I gave it a shot yesterday at the Red River Gorge. What do you think? For those who shoot HDR relatively often, what would you do differently? This was edited in Photoshop HDR Pro, not Photomatix or any other software.




Untitled_HDR3 by bullock1692, on Flickr


----------



## bryguy_ASU (Feb 25, 2014)

I've only shot HDR a few times (since I'm new to photography). However, I must say that I really like this picture, the sky is on FIRE! I probably would have preferred to see a nice wide shot of this, though.


----------



## D-B-J (Feb 26, 2014)

Desaturate the oranges a bit, fix the odd ghosting on the horizon, and you've got a pretty solid first attempt.

Best,
Jake 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

